# Stylus On Touchpad With Cm7 Vs. Ipad



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

does anyone have an ipad and the touchpad with cm7 ported? if so, what is the stylus like when using android and ios?

i recently purchased the adonit jot thinking that it will help me take notes on cm7, but it is horrible! not only does it keep picking up my forehand when i'm typing and messing everything up, but it is nowhere close to being accurate and detailed. i have seen reviews of the jot on the ipad and it seems to work MUCH better...

is this just something that i'll have to deal with on android? any thoughts??? thanks!


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

unfortunately there is no good note taking apps for gingerbread. it is not really an android problem but more of an app problem. the only one that I know of that had palm detection is only compatible with honeycomb. hopefully when ics comes out we will have better choices.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maethor (Oct 16, 2011)

I am actually working on something similar now. They are two student-based apps, one is a note taking system and the other is a more advanced calandar/project/task management software designed for student use i.e. the ability to have projects with sub due dates.

If you want you can pm with what features would be nice for the note taking app and ill add them to my list, although its likely to be a while (after january), as I almost have the task management software fully planned, just working on planning out the last few features and the ui and I am going to start coding in the next few weeks, The note taking app is still a rough draft in the planning stages with just a basic project outline but no feature list or anything like that yet.


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

knaries2000 said:


> unfortunately there is no good note taking apps for gingerbread. it is not really an android problem but more of an app problem. the only one that I know of that had palm detection is only compatible with honeycomb. hopefully when ics comes out we will have better choices.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Hey knaries. Thanks so much for the comment. But why is it that ICS or Honeycomb will be better platforms than Gingerbread? Sorry, I'm new to Android because I've always had an iPhone and only played around with iPads. Is there something different about the three that makes ICS or Honeycomb more capable of these things that are standard on iOS? Thanks!


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know what the API changes are but there is a pretty good write pad app in the market that is only compatible with honeycomb. so hopefully developer will make it compatible for ics. better yet maybe maethor will develop a better one for gingerbread.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

